# Almost there... just one more inch.



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

ha, Thats pimp 

Elvir


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

Heck yeah! Can't wait to see more of this :beer;


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

connoisseurr said:


> Heck yeah! Can't wait to see more of this :beer;


 Thanks guys! We have been working on it from 10pm to 2am every other night to get it done. 

The rears still need the eLevel sensors mounted and the tubs built. 










Here is a side shot.  The front are going to be a bit of work to match the rear. :facepalm:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


>


 This. Cant wait to see the fronts done.


----------



## <MK3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow this is great :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

This is awesome man


----------



## .Ant (Jun 7, 2011)

*FV-QR*

I came in to see a mk4 kid btch about how he's not laying frame.... 

But holy sht. 

Subscribed. opcorn:


----------



## . EH (Sep 27, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Dope


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

.Ant said:


> I came in to see a mk4 kid btch about how he's not laying frame....
> 
> But holy sht.
> 
> Subscribed. opcorn:


 Haha same until i recognized the name. Now if he had changed his username i would have gotten a good laugh :laugh:


----------



## mark6kevin (Jun 23, 2012)

moaar pics


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

ERMAGERD! Awesome, do you still have the JTI? Been awhile since I have seen updates


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Vettes said:


> ERMAGERD! Awesome, do you still have the JTI? Been awhile since I have seen updates


 Yup, still got it. Unfortunately I have been most of my efforts on my MK6 and the T4. As soon as we get a house, I plan on jumping back into the MK4 again.


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

:beer::beer:


----------



## H2OVWRacr (May 11, 2000)

I normally hate eurovans, but that thing is sweet. Are you getting rid of the torsion bars in the front?


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

boradie sucht said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Looks killah Bernie! 

Everytime I see the T4 on IG, the "like" button gets tapped! :beer::laugh:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

H2OVWRacr said:


> I normally hate eurovans, but that thing is sweet. Are you getting rid of the torsion bars in the front?


 Yes, the bars are going bye bye! :thumbup: 



joecastro420 said:


> Looks killah Bernie!
> 
> Everytime I see the T4 on IG, the "like" button gets tapped! :beer::laugh:


 Thanks Joe!!! :laugh:


----------



## ItsADiesel (Mar 11, 2010)

You're my Hero.


----------



## Burth (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't wait,:thumbup:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

Bernie, that is gonna be another sick creation!! 

I expect nothing less from you, sir.... 

I remember when the JTI was first done in black!!


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

This is a giant "holy ****" thread. 

I hope you take pictures to document the whole thing! Crazy!


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

@ 1min25sec... totally forgot about this. Looks like you lost Bernie :laugh:


----------



## leftygibsonplyr (Feb 16, 2006)

looking good dude. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Vettes said:


> @ 1min25sec... totally forgot about this. Looks like you lost Bernie :laugh:


 orly :laugh: 
Sitting pretty on my factory 17s.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looking good man! Hey where did you get the skates under your mk4's wheels?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

President Lincoln said:


> Looking good man! Hey where did you get the skates under your mk4's wheels?


 I got the GoJak Wheel Dollies from California Car Cover. It's a bit pricey, but sooooo worth it! :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Small update. 

Empire Fabrication started making templates for the wheel tubs. 










Also, took the ProjektT4 outside before the rain started.


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

do it


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

meanopause said:


> do it


LOL, thanks for the photo. I spoke to Sean last night about doing this and he says we need to buy the right die to do the diamond bead. I would really like to do it, but I think I need to step up my game LOL

Take a look at this $hit.


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

that rear looks redic!!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Here is our attempt in beadrolling. Not bad for the first time. :thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

amazing work so far!:thumbup:


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Can't wait to see this progress Bernie!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks guys! I can't take all the credit. Empire Fabrication is doing all the metal work, I am just making sure they are on their toes. :thumbup: 

Here is a more recent update as of last night.



http://instagram.com/p/ZqkSgQnVMq/


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Love it! I've wanted one of these for years! I am excited to see it built! :beer::beer:


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## JrJanowski (Sep 11, 2011)

holy awesomeness


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks guys! The last few weeks, I have been quite busy doing other stuff and have not spend some quality time with the van.



















I wanted to share a few more photos of the tubs before they get welded in. Next weekend we will be ready to start the fronts.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

WOw the detail in that rear fender and bracket. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks Plain, yesterday, we noticed that the rear A/C unit touched the rear tub, so we trimmed it.


----------



## v3ntovolkswag3n (Nov 19, 2004)

Subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Updated wheel tub to clear the rear A/C unit. 










A photo of what the inside of the wheel well will look like. 










We are still tidying up the rear, then we'll start on the fronts. :thumbup:


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

wow looks great! need to see some progress on the front, looks like its gonna be a headache. 
what engines do these have? longitudinal 5's ? front or rear drive?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Rat4Life said:


> wow looks great! need to see some progress on the front, looks like its gonna be a headache.
> what engines do these have? longitudinal 5's ? front or rear drive?


 No progress on the front yet, unless you you wanna count the front end taken apart. I am waiting to get the rear 100% dialed in before we start taking the engine and dash out. The fabricator wants to have full access to the wheel tubs and doesn't want anything in the way. 

The fronts are a torsion beam, which we are going to replace with the use of an airbag. The hardest part is relocating the lower door hinge and skinning the inner door skin to compensate for the front wheel tubs. 

This van in particular has a V6 24v, same as a MK4, but tilted forward. The block looks the same, but everything else is way different, at lease from the little knowledge I have with VRs. 

And it's FWD only. And automatic.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

You truly are a pioneer in the VW game, everything you do is unique and different. Can't wait to see how this one turns out :beer:


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

This needs updates....stat!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rich20thGTI said:


> This needs updates....stat!!!


x2


----------



## lucas.g60 (Jan 4, 2011)

x3 cant wait to see her slamed


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i think i read on insta or fb that they were about ready to start back on this


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Twilliams83 said:


> i think i read on insta or fb that they were about ready to start back on this


You're right. They said they were. Here is a TBT photo I posted today. Pictures of my kids patiently waiting. :laugh:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

so excited to see how this turns out bernie! Keep up the good work :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbup: in for the faprication... get it, fap...rication :sly:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

ShadowWabbit said:


> :thumbup: in for the faprication... get it, fap...rication :sly:


I see what you did there :laugh:


----------



## mista808 (Apr 30, 2000)

Great work! Awesome fabrication... Out of curiosity, do you have any plans for a bridge from notch to notch above the bags? I only ask because on my old silverado, the tops of my notches bowed in towards each other before I fabbed up a bridge.. I had a cantilever setup, bags on the outsides on the frame rails...


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

mista808 said:


> Great work! Awesome fabrication... Out of curiosity, do you have any plans for a bridge from notch to notch above the bags? I only ask because on my old silverado, the tops of my notches bowed in towards each other before I fabbed up a bridge.. I had a cantilever setup, bags on the outsides on the frame rails...


We have thought about, but there is no bridge at the top of the notch, we didn't want to interfere with the rear bench seat, however the wheel tubs and the cross brace under the floor will help reinforce everything. That's the hop anyways.

I have no updates. I have been working overtime the last few months and haven't had a chance to visit the fab show in a long while. According to Empire Fabrication, they are working on it. But they won't share any photos with me.

However, Mini Truckin did a shop feature this past weekend and saw a photo of my Van in there. 


















http://instagram.com/p/d-cDHdvCu4/


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Finally got time to visit the shop to take apart more of the interior so we can have access to get more stuff done.

Pulled the seats, carpet and many items under the dash without removing the dash. 

Then we dropped the gas tank and removed the torsion bars and the Bilstein shocks.

The Eurovan already was lowered with a trimmed bump stop. With everything all taken out, we cycled the suspension up and see how far it would go without any of the suspension.

This photo below is maxed front suspension, looks like we will be cutting a bit more. According to Empire Fabrication, it's about 5 inches more to go up.










Now back to the rear... the rear is not 100% done. He needs to add some blisters to the cap the bag mounts. Here is a paper template of what needed to be done. 










Luckily he upgraded to some Eastwood Metal tools and was able to "hammer out" the caps. Check it out. :thumbup: 









Here is a before and after photo. 









Here is a better view.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

:thumbup: :heart:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

The video is kinda loud, but here is how it was made.

[video]http://distilleryimage9.s3.amazonaws.com/e87712b6231f11e3b66c22000ae80d1c_101.mp4[/video]










And here is a photo of the start of the other side.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Another update. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Holy cow!  That's going to look awesome, Bernie. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

So much win :heart:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks guys!










Here is a photo of what the other side will look like. We are going to make into one piece then rivot into the floor.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

Wow - that is really turning out awesome! :thumbup::heart:


----------



## meanopause (Sep 15, 2008)

very nice


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

meanopause said:


> very nice


Thanks, Alex, I can't wait to see your R. :thumbup: 



dub-Nation said:


> Here is a photo of what the other side will look like. We are going to make into one piece then rivot into the floor.


Here is another update.

Both pieces welded!









Just need to add rivets.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

^ Bernie, that looks amazing. Can't wait to see it completed :thumbup:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

Lookin real sick, Bernie!


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

hyphytrain203 said:


> Lookin real sick, Bernie!


Thanks Doug, the goal is to have all the metal fabrication done by April 19th. :thumbup:


----------



## ericshell (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow Bernie! I love everything about this.


----------



## KDDESIGNS (Jan 7, 2014)

Looks Great Bernie!


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

This is so cool. Are you doing anything to the engine/interior?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Iku said:


> This is so cool. Are you doing anything to the engine/interior?


At the moment, we only have a budget to get it back running again. LOL

I would like refresh the motor while it's out. And the interior will need to be modified in order to compensate for the larger wheel tubs.

Other than that. We would like to do it all right now, but my wife just wants her van and wanted to use it before our kids grow too old for family outings.


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

dub-Nation said:


> Yup, still got it. Unfortunately I have been most of my efforts on my MK6 and the T4. As soon as we get a house, I plan on jumping back into the MK4 again.


Please bring the MK4 back. I miss that car!


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

That is amazing.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> Please bring the MK4 back. I miss that car!


x2

Keep up the good work on the Van :thumbup:


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

wow... coming out bad ass


----------



## KEDI (Jul 7, 2010)

great work, any updates?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Here is the front cantilever suspension.


























We still need to do some tweaking, but we're able to put the body panels on ready a few shows.










This was a fun idea...



















This is my favorite photo though.


----------



## 85vrcoupe (Oct 7, 2002)

The work and craftsmanship is absolutely amazing. :thumbup:


----------



## KEDI (Jul 7, 2010)

its very well done, love it.


----------



## Vee-DubbVR6 (Jul 31, 2007)

that last picture is very awesome!! :heart:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome i love it :thumbup:


----------



## boradie sucht (Aug 12, 2012)

came out awesome props!!! :beer::beer:


----------



## johnny5gti (Nov 17, 2002)

wow bernie..still killing the game ever since i met you at a show in like 03!


----------



## Rodeeo (Oct 28, 2009)

MR CHACON. I do not know you. I wish I did your work is incredible!


----------

